# Couple cotton tails frameless 3/8 steel



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Full butterfly with 3/8 steel .. 2 for the pot!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very cool man I wish the weather was nice enough to bag a few here! Nice shooting!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

oh wow


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Very cool man I wish the weather was nice enough to bag a few here! Nice shooting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mostho said:


> oh wow


Thank u!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

No problem! Would you mind making a video showing how you hold your band set? I tried looking at your video but I couldn't really understand. Maybe if your hands were closer to he camera or maybe I'm just not getting it LOL?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

BushpotChef said:


> No problem! Would you mind making a video showing how you hold your band set? *I tried looking at your video but I couldn't really understand*. Maybe if your hands were closer to he camera or maybe I'm just not getting it LOL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Was there a video? Guess I missed it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > No problem! Would you mind making a video showing how you hold your band set? *I tried looking at your video but I couldn't really understand*. Maybe if your hands were closer to he camera or maybe I'm just not getting it LOL?
> ...


No, he did a video a little while ago showing how he shoots various slings and he showed bareback but I didn't really get it.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! I haven't logged on much .. I'll post my other videos here in the comments ... and I'll work on a new one do u can see closely how I hold .. try changing the quality settings for a clear view  thanks! 



 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Nice kills, and cool vid. YOU ARE A MUCH BRAVER MAN THAN I, that is a FACT.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

chuckduster01 said:


> Nice kills, and cool vid. YOU ARE A MUCH BRAVER MAN THAN I, that is a FACT.


Thank u pal! Appreciate it! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


I have a friend that has a really expensive camera with hd slo mo... so I am.hoping it will capture what I am doing ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

